# problem with my iweb based built webpage



## moey2k2001 (Jun 30, 2008)

hello everyone.

My page is displaying in every browser or mainly in internet explorer different than suppossed to be. I know that a lot of browsers are very bad and internet explorer is the worst of them but sadly enough i need to know why or where the problem is and how i can fix it.

please review my page. www.princemoe.com some of the fotos seem to overlap or even audio doesn't play. i am not exactly sure what i did wrong. view it with firefox and there is no problem. how can i fix the problem to make it appear like in "firefox" on very browser?

navigation menu on top seems to appear wrong. an suddenly overlap with a second one although i only added one graphic and not the same one twice. also audio is not workin on any of the pages excpt on mac's.

would appreciate.

thank you.

PRINCE MOE


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd say you are declaring styles in your css that don't need to be declared. Unless it's border or something that defaults to "1", you don't need to call out attributes such as padding and margin that are 0 throughout your code. I'd just use a * style at the beginning of the code and call out site-wide attributes. Call out the specific attributes after that.

I used FF2's CSS Validator (Web Developer Tools Extension) and found 28 errors, many of them opacity errors which probably aren't supported by IE and older browser versions:
http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...http://www.princemoe.com/PRINCE_MOE/HOME.html

How did you center your layout? It's hard to tell just looking through your code. Generally you'd use a frame tag in your css. More here:
http://csscreator.com/node/409

Beyond that you have a lot of needless javascript like the header on your page. The title doesn't, and I feel shouldn't, need to be animated. It overlaps with the other graphic in FF2 on a PC anyway and needs to be fixed.

I used "Validate HTML" on your site and it confirms your transparency issue (but this is the only error):
http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.princemoe.com/PRINCE_MOE/HOME.html


----------



## moey2k2001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, I am so sorry once again. you seem like a big help but the thing is i do not quiet exactly understand you since i am a beginner with little knowledge to html n etc. at this and built this site using iweb. i will explain to you in details what i have done.

basically the background of the template is a small graphic that repeats. there is an image for the page background and for the browser background. which do not seem to be any problem.

----> I'd say you are declaring styles in your css that don't need to be declared. Unless it's border or something that defaults to "1", you don't need to call out attributes such as padding and margin that are 0 throughout your code. I'd just use a * style at the beginning of the code and call out site-wide attributes. Call out the specific attributes after that.  sadly enough i do not understand any of this. 

----->I used FF2's CSS Validator (Web Developer Tools Extension) and found 28 errors, many of them opacity errors which probably aren't supported by IE and older browser versions:
http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/v...OE/HOME.html which errors exact?

----> How did you center your layout? It's hard to tell just looking through your code. Generally you'd use a frame tag in your css. More here:
http://csscreator.com/node/409 my layout is basically the self made template which i can create using graphics in iweb.

Beyond that you have a lot of needless javascript like the header on your page. The title doesn't, and I feel shouldn't, need to be animated. It overlaps with the other graphic in FF2 on a PC anyway and needs to be fixed. what needless javascript do i have? i know that it overlaps but how do i fix it? and why does it happen?

I used "Validate HTML" on your site and it confirms your transparency issue (but this is the only error):
http://validator.w3.org/check?verbos...OE/HOME.html don't understand this.

i am really sorry for not being too knowledgeable in all of this. i would really appreciate your help and support. all i want is that the overlapping stops and also that the music plays on every pc. 

please help.

thank you.


----------



## moey2k2001 (Jun 30, 2008)

also what i forgot to tell you. 

the banner on top of the page is basically in a textbox. and since i was havin similiar problems with it previously i thought of experimenting something which seemed to work and appear better in browsers.

anyways, the banner is basically in a text box. the banner itself (the crowns and the quote"" is used as a "background in the textbox. an imagefill for the text box and then i just simply added the gif animated file into the textbox which seemed to fit perfectly in the middle of the banner.

also i tried something else, i tried inserting a banner into the textbox without any gif or animated files or any background or whatsoever, but for some reason it still doesn't work.

please check the site again and you can review "home" and other pages... nothing really changes.

thank you.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

Your design is too complicated. Simplify it. Use Dreamweaver, if you have it, to create the template that best matches your site and go with that. You are using items in your css that are assumed, so don't call them out. Padding 0px is a useless tag most of the time because it's assumed until you tell it otherwise. 

To avoid overlapping you need to be as explicit as possible. In your code outline exactly how large your boxes/areas are in pixels (px) rather than assuming the browser will figure it out.

Hope that helps. Beyond that, I don't have time to explain what I've already posted... :\


----------



## moey2k2001 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey

i do not mean to take any of your time. i assume you do this in your free time or as a hobby.

as i have said before i am no experienced person so when you tell me about something i will probably not understand it. if you know iweb then you would know how i created all of this site.

anyways, if you intend to have the time to explain to in details how to fix the problem then i would be more than happy. 

once again i appreciate.

thank you.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

Follow the instructions I gave and you will be a long way toward reaching your goal of a fixed site. Go to each website one by one and fix the errors mentioned. If you need more help, I highly recommend getting some books from your local library on HTML, CSS and layout techniques for web pages.


----------



## maureengardner1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Prince Moe ... I also use iWeb and love its simplicity ... I have been able to get great results with it.  However I think you'll find the problems you have are linked to the URL re-direction to www.princemoe.  If you use the web.mac/princemoe etc url it probably works. The redirection process seems to corrupt the site for viewing on browsers other than Safari.  I haven't been able to find a solution either so would appreciate if anyone else has an answer.  Maureen


----------

